# [SOLVED] cmv4gx3m1a1333c9 and p5g41t-m lx



## papy.rabbit.08 (Feb 13, 2014)

Hello!
I'm writing here because I've got a problem. I wonder if you could help me









My motherboard is the ASUS p5g41t-m lx with 2 RAM ddr3 slots.

I bought for 2 week ago a RAM stick EEC. So it didn't work because it only work for server -.- I'm now trying to sell it.
So after that I bought a new RAM stick:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820145322
It's a 4 Gb DDR3 Corsair stick that still don't work









Does somebody know why? I agree it's not in the official vendor list (http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/...5G41T-M_LX.pdf). But I've mounted at least 5 PCs without never looking at that!
Where is the problem? I wrote to Corsair and on the Corsair user forum, and didn't get an answer...
A great thanks in advance!


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: cmv4gx3m1a1333c9 and p5g41t-m lx*

2 x240-pin DIMM, Max. 8 GB, DDR3 1333(O.C.)/1066/800 Non-ECC,Un-buffered Memory
Dual Channel memory architecture
** Refer to ASUS or user manual for Memory QVL (Qualify Vendor List)
*** When installing total memory of 4GB capacity or more, Windows® 32-bit operation system may only recognize less than 3GB. Hence, a total installed memory of less than 3GB is recommended.
Motherboards - P5G41T-M LX
It is not on the list so it does not conform to the standard


----------



## papy.rabbit.08 (Feb 13, 2014)

*Re: cmv4gx3m1a1333c9 and p5g41t-m lx*

Thanks for the answer! So the reason is that it is not in the Vendor's list :O ?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: cmv4gx3m1a1333c9 and p5g41t-m lx*

It is not in because it is not the same standard, there is a list of corsair ram which does fit it in the list.


----------



## papy.rabbit.08 (Feb 13, 2014)

*Re: cmv4gx3m1a1333c9 and p5g41t-m lx*

And there is absolutely no way that an other RAM that is in the list work with it? Sad news...


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: cmv4gx3m1a1333c9 and p5g41t-m lx*

The Ram that will work is listed and they try to make it easy for you bye giving you the info.


----------



## papy.rabbit.08 (Feb 13, 2014)

*Re: cmv4gx3m1a1333c9 and p5g41t-m lx*



joeten said:


> The Ram that will work is listed and they try to make it easy for you bye giving you the info.


Ok. Thank you for responding!


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Your welcome


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

QVL lists are rarely, if ever updated. Good quality Mobo's rarely have problems with good quality RAM.
Your Mobo will accept up to 2x4GB of DDR3 1333(O.C.)/1066/800,
Did you install the 4GB of Corsair by itself or mix it with another stick of RAM? 
Will the 4GB Corsair work if it's the only stick installed?
RAM should be installed in matched pairs to avoid compatibility problems.


----------



## papy.rabbit.08 (Feb 13, 2014)

@Tyree: Thanks for responding! I tried it alone and it didn't work. But I didn't try OC. How much do I have to OC?


----------



## papy.rabbit.08 (Feb 13, 2014)

So I tried OC, but it didn't change anything...


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

If the PC won't boot/run using only the Corsair 4GB stick it's possible it is defective. My best suggestion is to return it and get a matched pair of 2x2 or 2x4GB 1066MHz G.Skill or Corsair.


----------

